# Cagliari-Fiorentina 2-1



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Match in programma alle 15.00 ad Is Arenas,rigorosamente a porte chiuse.Forza Casteddu.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

2 Fisso 0-3 e tutti a casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Vince la Fiore in scioltezza speriamo di vincere anche noi... non sono positivo, non vorrei che succeda come nel 2008 che perdemmo il quarto posto ai danni della Florentia


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

spero che Orsato ammonisca un bel po' di diffidati in maglia viola


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Piinillaaaaaaaaaaa gooooo


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Reteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Godo.


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Un +6 in vista delle prossime tre sfide sarebbe tantissima roba.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Come gioca la Fiorme ?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

1-0, bene.


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

niente Gonzalo Rodriguez domenica

- - - Aggiornato - - -

giallo pesantissimo e inevitabile


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

*Gonzalo Rodriguez salta il Milan.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;155607 ha scritto:


> *Gonzalo Rodriguez salta il Milan.*


 giocatore importante per loro.


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;155607 ha scritto:


> *Gonzalo Rodriguez salta il Milan.*




l'avevo gia' segnalatao io 2 minuti fa


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo! Saranno senza il perno della difesa


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

esce Jovetic,infortunio da valutare


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> esce Jovetic,infortunio da valutare



Problema al?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

No vabbè, se salta anche Jovetic...


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Problema al?


si toccava il flessore della coscia


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Tanto recupera come tutti ormai  preferivo che rimaneva in campo e speravo in un ammonizione.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;155618 ha scritto:


> Tanto recupera come tutti ormai  preferivo che rimaneva in campo e speravo in un ammonizione.



Esatto tornera sicuramente... Sabato verrà dato per dubbio, poi domenica al 100% in campo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Rigore per il Cagliari.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto tornera sicuramente... Sabato verrà dato per dubbio, poi domenica al 100% in campo



Si appunto non mi illudo manco piu ormai.


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

ammonito Cuadrado


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Rigore!


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Pinillaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooo Pinillaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Se sbagliano poi fanno 1-1.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah ok


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2013)

Pinillone mioooooo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

E andiamoooo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ammonito Cuadrado


Diffidato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

bono quindi forse non c'è pure Jovetic...per adesso sta andando bene


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Fiorentina fino a questo momento veramente inguardabile


----------



## sion (30 Marzo 2013)

se finissero adesso tutte le partite sarebbe ottimo per noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Fine primo tempo 2-0 Cagliari speriamo che il Cagliari regga il 2° tempo :S


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diffidato?




purtroppo no...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Però noi, più tardi, dovremo vincere, eh!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Fiorentina fino a questo momento veramente inguardabile



Tranquillo si risparmiano, per poi fare la partita della vita contro di noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diffidato?



No di diffidati ci sono

Jovetic (uscito)
Tomovic 
Savic
Pasquale 
Rodriguez (ammonito e salta la prossima )





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però noi, più tardi, dovremo vincere, eh!



Si vero dobbiamo vincere pero diciamo che se facciamo un passo falso non è una tragedia, certo manca ancora un tempo.


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2013)

Daje


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

La Fiorentina quest'anno comunque ha dimostrato oltre a saper fare un bel calcio anche parecchia discontinuità. Il terzo posto ce lo possiamo mangiare solamente noi. La Fiore è discontinua, l'Inter penosa, la Lazio ha l'europa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

speriamo che Cuadrado si fa buttare fuori


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Robetta


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Perde pure la Lazio


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Viviano salva il 3-0 Fiorentina allo sbando


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Eccola l'ha riaperta cuadrado


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Cuadrado 1-2


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

E ti pareva


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Figuriamoci se sti qui del Cagliari ci fanno un favore.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco.... sto cagliari è una squadretta


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Da rimessa laterale, ma si può?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 2-1 Cagliari evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

godo

ora non facciamoci sfuggire la colossale occasione che abbiamo col chievo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Vai così!!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Bene così.


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Ehhh ma come gioca la Fiorentina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Vincendo col Chievo e magari settimana prossima proprio con loro potremmo andare a +9.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vince la Fiore in scioltezza speriamo di vincere anche noi... non sono positivo, non vorrei che succeda come nel 2008 che perdemmo il quarto posto ai danni della Florentia



Mai una volta positivo eh....


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

E' un classico del calcio italiano, le squadre tecniche che cercano di praticare il bel giuoco non fanno tanta strada. Lo dimostra ancora una volta la discontinuità viola.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un classico del calcio italiano, le squadre tecniche che cercano di praticare il bel giuoco non fanno tanta strada. Lo dimostra ancora una volta la discontinuità viola.



Io, sinceramente, non vedo tutto questo gran gioco da parte della Fiorentina. A parte qualche partita diversi mesi fa. E' una squadra che in fase di non possesso lascia molto a desiderare.


----------



## Ale (30 Marzo 2013)

bella. con un +6 domenica prossima a firenze avremmo 2 risultati su 3


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

ma jovetic cosa ha avuto????


----------

